# The Heart of a USFS Firefighter



## OURv (Aug 20, 2017)

Friends,

We all love our US public lands. At this time of the year there are folks out there

sweating & bleeding & risking their lives to protect these public lands for us.

We owe them all the gratitude in the world.


Take a Look :








See You ‘Round the Campfire !!!!


Mr & Mrs Ourv

San Francisco Bay Area of California

2015 Winnebago Vista 31KE

2012 Jeep Wrangler JK 4 door in raspberry


Visit us on YouTube @ OURv


----------

